# From the Source



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I need some help deciding here. 

When I bought my car it came with a Clarion CD changer and a somewhat broken wired remote. I decided to get a new head unit from Clarion with a CD changer control built in. I was going to get a high end model, but the store owner told me that my CD changer used C-bus and the one I wanted was Ce-Net. I decided to buy a slightly lower model (Dx515 pro) so it would be compatable.

Recently, I was trying to take a CD out and I notice the button didn't work when I folded down the face. When I folded the face back up, the radio turned on and off. I noticed that the wire ribbon connecting the face to the unit was badly cracked and it caused the radio to completely turn off when the face was folded down. This limits me from inserting or removing CDs from the head unit. Time for a new player b/c mine is well out of warranty.

I figure I'll get a new changer too b/c the old one skipps a bit and doesn't read certain types of CD-Rs.

Now, what should I get? I was thinking of getting a Clarion again (like a DXZ835MP) just b/c I'm used to the setup and such, but I'm not totally sure. Should I go Clarion, or Alpine, or Pioneer?

My major needs are, 4V or higher preouts, dual (high and low) preouts, RCA Aux input, CD changer controler (since I'll also get a CD changer at the same time), maybe MP3, etc.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I later plan on infinity kappa 60.5CS components in the front, and either kappa 652.5i coaxles or kappa 62.5i 2 way in the rear. For a sub, I'm looking at a single 10 or 12" sub (most likely Xtant). Amps are undecided but around 75watt rms for each of the mids and 150-250 for the sub.

My goal is purely SQ.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

clarion sucks...j/k.....well i cant talk because my JVC sucks as well(what was i thinking?) my first car audio product from pioneer was shit, so i'm not to fond of that, but if u like clarion, go ahead and do it


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

If your looking for something with CD's in it, go with Pioneer i Have good experiece with their equipment and their quality is great


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BTW, I later plan on infinity kappa 60.5CS components in the front, and either kappa 652.5i coaxles or kappa 62.5i 2 way in the rear. For a sub, I'm looking at a single 10 or 12" sub (most likely Xtant). Amps are undecided but around 75watt rms for each of the mids and 150-250 for the sub.
> 
> My goal is purely SQ. *


I have the Pioneer Premier DEH-P750MP (250 ikesound), Infinity Kappa 60.5CS comp in the front, Kappa 652.5i coax in back, US Acoustics 85x4 amp, eDesigns 12A sub and Avionixx 800.2 amp and it sounds downright amazing. The headunit has 6V preouts, tons of tuning capability. The speakers sound amazing, however the bass in the rear coax's cuts out pretty early, I have to have the gain on the rear channels on the amp turned down to keep it from "popping" from too much bass. Other than that it all sounds good, the sub/amp setup is just plain incredible and I absolutely love this headunit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The pioneer looks pretty good, seems to have 3 pairs of outputs (built in crossover), the listing says 4V preouts, it has aux input, Does it have CD changer controls? anyway, the ebay price is good.

Got a Q about the infinitys, How are the 652.5i and how do they compare to the 62.5i? I knew the 62.5i was 2-way, but on ebay, it says the 652.5i's are also 2-way. I thought 2-way and coaxial were 2 different types of speakers all together.

also, for subs, How many people have heard of Xtant or know of any feedback on them? I'm really leaning toward their sub. They're very compairable to JL W3, but they are alot crisper which I like, being an SQ guy.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the base Pioneer 7500 has 4V outs, the Premier 750 has 6V (that's one of the only differences between the 2 lines, there is a slight difference in the color but that's about it). Yes it has cd changer controls and I don't think it has an AUX input, unless that's an option that I don't have on mine.

coax and 2-way are the same thing (or even if they aren't I still call them the same thing ) The 62.5i and the 652.5i are basically the same speaker, the 62.5i is 6.5" and the 652.5i is 6.75". I believe that's the only difference between them.

I've never heard any opinions on Xtant, good or bad, however if you're after SQ then I HIGHLY recommend Elemental Designs. They're a small online company with an outstanding reputation, very fast, very good product, and they build their subs for mainly SQ. Their top of the line subs (A-series) are consistently referred to as being on par with the JL w7, and the lower models are also very very good.

www.edesignaudio.com


----------

